# Woman trashes store over EBT card



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Woman trashes store after EBT card/ food stamps refused.
Imagine what it will be like when all the cards quit working.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Just another example of the "Entitlement Syndrome". She needed her greasy Butt stomped into the floor real bad.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Send her or it to Cuba and see how she/it likes living without water or regular food or toilet paper for some time ,things like her belong in a glass cage at the Smithsonian Zoo.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

readytogo said:


> Send her or it to Cuba and see how she/it likes living without water or regular food or toilet paper for some time ,things like her belong in a glass cage at the Smithsonian Zoo.


RTG shame on you. Why would you wish to defile such an Historical Landmark by piling that Dung Heap in it? The place to send her is to India where she can be worshiped like the Cow that she is!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

LastOutlaw said:


> Woman trashes store after EBT card/ food stamps refused.


Negative!

The garbage peddlers that they are, Infowars took this video from YouTube and reposted it on their site with a new title. It's from last July and the woman was annoyed that she couldn't get her "skittles" candy because the convenience store was sold out.

Exact same video only a year later and a different title.

Believe very little of what you hear or see on Infowars. They are the tabloids of the cyber world


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

UncleJoe said:


> Negative!
> 
> The garbage peddlers that they are, Infowars took this video from YouTube and reposted it on their site with a new title. It's from last July and the woman was annoyed that she couldn't get her "skittles" candy because the convenience store was sold out.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info. I try and avoid those types of sites.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

As is often the problem is the video or article will get picked up by other sites and spread around the internet until it gets hard to find the original source.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

hiwall said:


> As is often the problem is the video or article will get picked up by other sites and spread around the internet until it gets hard to find the original source.


You're right about that. I remembered seeing this vid but couldn't remember the circumstances. It took me a little while to find it.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> Negative!
> 
> The garbage peddlers that they are, Infowars took this video from YouTube and reposted it on their site with a new title. It's from last July and the woman was annoyed that she couldn't get her "skittles" candy because the convenience store was sold out.
> 
> ...


Interesting, and it sort of makes sense. Skittles, a certain cough syrup, and a third common item that escapes me right now are combined to make a high. While it makes you high it eventually makes you violent. Treyvon Martin had just been to the store to buy skittles and another of the three items when he attacked Zimmerman.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Caribou said:


> Interesting, and it sort of makes sense. Skittles, a certain cough syrup, and a third common item that escapes me right now are combined to make a high. While it makes you high it eventually makes you violent. Treyvon Martin had just been to the store to buy skittles and another of the three items when he attacked Zimmerman.


Treyvon bought Skittles and Arizona Watermelon Fruit Cocktail.


----------



## AuntB (Nov 24, 2015)

Whatever the headline, I am disgusted that an adult would behave like this in public. Years ago she would have been shamed by town folk for acting this way. People no longer strive for respect so IMO we get incidents like this.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Even if it was due to no skittles, it is obvious the conclusion is the same...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> Believe very little of what you hear or see on Infowars. They are the tabloids of the cyber world


Infowars, Huff Po, CNN, Fox News, MSNBC, etc., etc., etc. they are all the tabloids of the cyber world.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Alex Jones tells lies on his show. I once heard him say that American soldiers committed widespread atrocities against civilians in Iraq and that Rush Limbaugh said it was OK because they were just blowing off steam. Both were lies. I don't listen to him anymore.


----------

